# Oyata Ryukyu Kempo in orange county CA



## R5ky (Nov 1, 2022)

Are there any schools or instructors that teach Oyata Ryukyu Kempo in the Orange County California area?    

There was one school years back that taught in Bellflower Ca but has closed shop since then unfortunately


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 1, 2022)

R5ky said:


> Are there any schools or instructors that teach Oyata Ryukyu Kempo in the Orange County California area?
> 
> There was one school years back that taught in Bellflower Ca but has closed shop since then unfortunately


I don't know, but it doesn't seem to be a style with a huge presence.  Is it similar to any other styles of Kempo?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 1, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I don't know, but it doesn't seem to be a style with a huge presence.  Is it similar to any other styles of Kempo?


It's possible that it's unfortunate connection with George Dillman's nonsense has overshadowed the worthwhile teachings.


----------



## R5ky (Nov 2, 2022)

Yes aware of Dillman, but Oyatas is legit, its more of a old school traditional Okinawan style of Kyushu Jutsu/Tuite.


----------

